# Great Old Squaw hunt on Lake Michigan!



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Honkkilla59 said:


> I agree with your point.
> Instead of trying to weasel info off of people and the internet book a hunt and learn what the outfitter is doing so you can see first hand.
> I hunted with Habitat Flats a couple seasons to see what they do differently than I had been doing when hunting spring snows.
> The same guys I tried to get to go on the hunts with me wanted to pick my brain afterwards. They were offended that I didn't offer up the details but as I explained to them if they were to cheap to go then they could continue to try to figure it on their own.
> Sometimes the money you spend with a guide speeds up the learning curve and is money well spent.


Thats a lot of what i get. Guys can go kill birds and find their own spots, but they like process of doing things safely, efficiently, effective, etc. Also why i consider myself a better than avg hunter and fisherman, but i will go with anyone at any free chance i have to improve my game if i see something im doing differently. Always someone better and i believe i can always learn to be better. Its more fun than killing the birds or fish myself. I try off the wall stuff and if it works or fails, its still a success.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow this post went the wrong way like normal lol! Lake Michigan is something I would never tackle on my own so find yourself a good guide to start with and go have a blast. The big lake you have to respect! Our first trip was 5 footers and had to turn around so remember a guide makes his money knowing that water.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

jeffthedj said:


> Wow this post went the wrong way like normal lol! Lake Michigan is something I would never tackle on my own so find yourself a good guide to start with and go have a blast. The big lake you have to respect! Our first trip was 5 footers and had to turn around so remember a guide makes his money knowing that water.


Was there a crazy bastard that didnt turn around that day? I know a ms member who got a bit green not long ago in some 6-7 foot swells lol


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SHHHHHHH!!!! all of you shut the hell up! You're gonna tell everyone about this fantastic opportunity.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

yah, lake Michigan is not big enough for all of us. lol


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

These old squaw threads are rediculous.  Mostly filled with people eager to show how little they know.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> Mostly filled with people eager to show how little they know.


Much like the interwebs in general.


----------

